

I have posted many articles here. it still says manasnutcase (5)? - manasnutcase

Hi,
I have 14 submissions on hackernews and 18 points (i found it by clicking on my name and then submissions)
But it says 5 next to my name - what does that 5 mean? Does anyone know how the points work here on Hacker News?
======
playhard
<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

~~~
manasnutcase
Thanks Playhard. Any clue how I can see if any of my submissions were also
marked as "dead"?

